# Brought fish home, and then noticed spots



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

This is my angelfish. It's got some kind of spots on it's tail, but I don't think it's ich (although I do think that another fish in the tank has ich   

The depth of the field in this photo is pretty shallow but the spots have a focused center, and it sort of diffuses as it spreads out. They seem to be focused on the spine like parts of the tail, so I'm not sure what I'm looking at here.

Any ideas?


----------



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe just air bubbles?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

It looks fine. Keep an eye on it but chances are it was just some nipping on the fins and such. Nothing to panic over.....BTW great photo, very clear and focused.

However, if it gets bigger then treat as a bacterial/fungus infection.


----------



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

Well they're definitely not air bubbles, just from how long they've been on there and the shape. 

Thanks for the info all - and thanks for the words on the photo. I'm a photographer, so I feel like I have to pull out something besides the iPhone photo every once in a while  I have a photo of my tank currently in my gallery - although the web made it pretty grainy looking...


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

The spots on your angel do not look like a disease problem to me. In my best estimate, they show old marks like a bruise the fish might have gotten when being caught at the LFS or even at the breeder. I would keep an eye on the fish to make sure you don't see any spread but would not worry about it too much.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

nice angel..is this angel vail angel?


----------



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure what it is unfortunately. It's just from Pet Smart, so it's definitely nothing too wild. My LFS is about 20 minutes away and then theres Pet Smart which is also about 20 mins away and they have a good selection also. My LFS goes through cycles of having good fish in stock. You'd think there would be more in Cleveland, but... after all - we are the mistake on the lake!


----------

